# Not new to birds but new to doves



## Ginkai (Jan 12, 2014)

Hi pigeon talk people! I recently became the owner of a lone Ringneck dove. I have had birds in the past, budgies, cockateils and Galahs. But this is totally new to me. He was an aviary bird but not since long left the nest. So he is young but in no way used to humans. I have tamed aviary budgies and cockatiels in the past through handling everyday. 

Just wondering if it is the same for taming him? So far I have been taking him out of his night cage giving him some seed or bread by hand for breakfast then letting him sit on a bird stand I have in the lounge room that has seed and water and he sits there the rest of the day until I go to work (I work afternoons) Occasionally letting him perch on my hand or lap but he isn't keen on interaction. Will this routine eventually see him become tame? Will he ever seek out my attention or be aloof but tolerant forever? 

I realize this question has probably been answered already but I couldn't find a thread with the info on it sorry. 

Thanks for your help


----------



## LisaNewTumbler (Jun 24, 2013)

ringneck doves have a reputation for being easily tamed 

Mine was a little skittish at first but since he is already sitting on your finger you're doing good  
It will take time for him to build confidence. As he matures he will become more confident. Mine isn't afraid of anything now.

They're never really going to be 'affecionate' in the sense of parakeets.

While my male was rather young (up till maybe 3 years?) he would spend the entire time on my shoulder or arm while I did homework. And explore the desk - loved fighting rubber bands! 

he would coo at me and court me (bow) and I would preen him and he would preen back. All very sweet.

After that he really matured sexually and was not really happy alone so I got him a mate. Still as confident as ever but he;s not my baby anymore 

FYI bread isnt good for them, so stick with seeds. Mine also love some greens and chopped boiled egg. Also chopped cheese! In very small quantities as a rare treat!

To get him used to petting I would have him perched on my hand and stroke his lower back with the other - sometimes just his tail. If he looks worried about it back off. Eventually he accepted it. Try not to overshadow him with your hand. He'll be calmer

From the front I would go near his beck and ears and 'preen' a bit stand off ish at first but soon loved it. Again go from underneath not over him.


----------



## Ginkai (Jan 12, 2014)

Thanks Lisa. I hope he tames quickly. I know he will probably never want head scratches or affection. Will be happy with not fearing me for now.


----------



## LisaNewTumbler (Jun 24, 2013)

give him some time 

I find 'preening' motions better than 'petting'. Instead of smoothing the feathers down like you're petting fur, use fast little scratches to ruffle the feathers around his face - like another bird preening him. 

Its what he started doing to me so I copied him


----------

